# is it ok to take miralax, colace and amitiza together?



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I used to take colace and mineral oil together and ultimately that gave me some miserable trapped gas. I subsequently found out that they shouldn't be taken together, though I don't know why. I did get relief from the combo, just gas later. Can I take miralax, colace and amitiza without side affects other than gas? Anyone do this? kinda desperate right now.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

nogo said:


> I used to take colace and mineral oil together and ultimately that gave me some miserable trapped gas. I subsequently found out that they shouldn't be taken together, though I don't know why. I did get relief from the combo, just gas later. Can I take miralax, colace and amitiza without side affects other than gas? Anyone do this? kinda desperate right now.


From what I can tell there are no interactions to be worried about. If ever in doubt, ask your doctor or pharmacist.http://www.drugdigest.org/DD/Interaction/ChooseDrugs


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks for your response. The docs tell you to take stuff, then I read the scariest things about combining them on the label. I know, even Tylenol's warning label will scare you to death. Geesh, if only the fear of taking the stuff would scare the poop out of me, I'd be all set! LOL!


----------

